# Need info on Daily Pay



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Can someone please explain to me if Daily Pay is a good tool to use to cash my earnings out daily? And if so how long it usually takes to get to my bank account?
Getting really sick of stupid gobank instant pay with uber. too many issues


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I use it and love it. Charges a very small fee and has always done me very good. I get deposits 4 times a week sometimes 5 depends on your bank or financial institution. Daily pay sends them out daily thru the week then on Monday I get weekend pay normally. Like I said your financial institution will make a bigger impact on when you get paid then anything. They give you 90 percent up front then the other amount after uber funds that weeks pay.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> I use it and love it. Charges a very small fee and has always done me very good. I get deposits 4 times a week sometimes 5 depends on your bank or financial institution. Daily pay sends them out daily thru the week then on Monday I get weekend pay normally. Like I said your financial institution will make a bigger impact on when you get paid then anything. They give you 90 percent up front then the other amount after uber funds that weeks pay.


Cool thank you. I just signed up waiting for my account to be verified then I'm good to go. Hope it works better then ubers version of instant pay lol


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

You shouldn't have any issues. You will just have to cancel instant pay I think and if your getting any deductions out of your pay like fuel they will have to adjust for that. If you have issues email there support. I did at the start and they made sure everything went smooth for me.


----------



## popeyes (Aug 6, 2016)

For me I like the Uber system to transfer full amount next week, if not, the money will gone to outer space with out me knowing where they gone.
It happen to me when there are more cash trip than credit card trip. Until the end of the day, just wondering where all the money gone.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not quite sure what your saying. Are you saying you tied daily pay and your money disappeared? With daily pay the accounting to ensure everything works out to the penny is very easy. You can track every payment and you can check your week on one page with daily pay. Nothing has ever disappeared into outer space for me at least not since I stopped recreational drug use in my teens!


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

If you have no need to get your money daily then there's no reason to pay the dollar or so to have then service daily. But if it does help then the program is great. Compared to some of the other programs such as the car leasing it's the only one I will actually use.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

thatUberGirl said:


> Can someone please explain to me if Daily Pay is a good tool to use to cash my earnings out daily? And if so how long it usually takes to get to my bank account?
> Getting really sick of stupid gobank instant pay with uber. too many issues


If you need to be paid every day, it is you with the issue


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I use DP and its been flawless so far. 90% of my earnings are deposited every day except Sunday. They hold back 10% as a safe guard and then pay it out on Thursday of each week. 

You can set the minimum amount you have to make for a daily payout. I have it set to where I only get a daily deposit when I make more than $25. I do that because they charge 99 cents per payout and a $1.49 if your daily earning is over $150. 

I started out using uber's instant pay and it seemed like every time I wanted to transfer money, their system would be down. I got sick of the constant headache and switched to DP. I like that I don't have to do anything. The money gets deposited automatically directly to my account. 

One more thing, I did some research on go bank and found a lot of bad reports. Some people even claimed they lost money. Not sure if true, but I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

You know daily pay fees are the one fees that I do not mind at all paying because they have done what they said and they have done it flawlessly. It's a great service that honestly gives you more than you are paying for it and that is a rarity.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> You know daily pay fees are the one fees that I do not mind at all paying because they have done what they said and they have done it flawlessly. It's a great service that honestly gives you more than you are paying for it and that is a rarity.


Agreed. And honestly they take all the risks. They advance earnings that technically haven't been finalized by uber.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you. It's very rare that a company like this comes along and does what it says at a unbelievable price and does it so well


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

What is the advantage of being paid daily instead of every Tuesday night/wed morning by direct deposit? Unexpected expenses? I work a full time job and do uber select part time so maybe daily pay is geared towards full timers. Not sure how it would benefit me...


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

Uber has its own program to be paid daily once you drive enough, don't they? Not sure I'd bother with paying for a service to have it. Me, I'd rather have a lump sum weekly.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Trust me DailyPay is much better and more trustworthy and wil provide you 5 star service if there are ever any issues. No third party debit cards to mess with and easy to reconcile your pay.


----------



## DoubleD (Aug 21, 2016)

Do they charge 99 cents per deposit or per day? Like do they charge even on days that I don't have a deposit?


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

It's 99 cents on deposits less than. 150 and if there's no deposit there is no charge. On deposits great.than 150 the fee is 1.49.


----------



## DoubleD (Aug 21, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> It's 99 cents on deposits less than. 150 and if there's no deposit there is no charge. On deposits great.than 150 the fee is 1.49.


Thanks!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Not sure what to think about this. Anyone else have this issue?

DailyPay <[email protected]>
Today at 8:22 AM
To

*Message body*
Hi ,
Unfortunately, DailyPay has to cancel out your Uber account with us - this is because of some new safety and security measures Uber has put into place. Because we are unable to login to your account, we can't see how much to send you. Unfortunately, we'll have to cancel out your Uber account with DailyPay. 
Please leave your Uber vault linked through Wednesday, so that DailyPay can recoup the $238.41 that we have advanced you throughout the week - we'll take that out of your payment and send onto you whatever remains. At that point, you'd be free to relink your Uber vault back to your personal bank's routing/account numbers - that way, Uber pays you directly in the future in the future. Thanks for understanding!

Visit our Knowledge Base for help and support online.

Thanks,
Ben

DailyPay Client Success Team
[email protected] | 1-888-991-3646 | Monday to Friday 9:00am EST to 6:00pm EST


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Contact Dailypay through some other form than link in the email and ask them about it.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

DailyPay <[email protected]>
Today at 9:32 AM
To





*Message body*
Hi,
This has happened with a ton of our Uber clients, not just you. So we've had to cancel out a lot of our Uber clients. This is just because of some new added security measures by Uber - I think they only want 1 computer to be able to access your Uber account.

Visit our Knowledge Base for help and support online.

Thanks,
Ben

DailyPay Client Success Team
[email protected] | 1-888-991-3646 | Monday to Friday 9:00am EST to 6:00pm EST


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Does anyone have a second choice for this type of Dail Pay for Uber? Thanks They were good and efficient.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Doowop said:


> DailyPay <[email protected]>
> Today at 9:32 AM
> To
> 
> ...


Uber has only done this to some accounts. Dailypay still work with certain individuals.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

After being a cheerleader for DailyPay since I joined them, I have gone to using Uber's InstantPay. They have improved the program to a point where the need (and cost) for DailyPay is no longer relevant.

For me, I generally drive on Fridays and Saturdays. They'd collect a fee for my earnings on Friday and Saturday because they send the money on Saturday and Sunday, respectively, even if my bank doesn't post it until Monday. I was paying between $2-$3 every weekend and not getting my money until Monday.

With Instant Pay, I get my cash within minutes. I can do it whenever I want, and only be charged 50¢ (I go to my bank's debit card rather than Uber's free fake-bank). I've also used Express Pay on Lyft since I joined and love it.

Note that if you join Uber's Instant Pay, they will automatically cancel your account on Daily Pay. Make sure you go through their website first to know what you need in the bank to pay them off.

I am thankful for Daily Pay and I wish them the best of luck. I'm sorry they don't meet my needs any more because they are an A+ operation. If I needed them for any of their other services, I would never hesitate.


----------



## pgfoster133 (Nov 9, 2015)

Doowop said:


> Not sure what to think about this. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> DailyPay <[email protected]>
> Today at 8:22 AM
> ...





Doowop said:


> Not sure what to think about this. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> DailyPay <[email protected]>
> Today at 8:22 AM
> ...


I just had this happen to me today. I wasn't notified until I received an email from DP that they couldn't access my account. I updated my Uber account and still nothing from DP. Today I called DP and apparently they had to deactivate my account bc Uber has put in a 2 step verification process so DP will no longer work. Pisses me off bc I really liked DP.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

pgfoster133 said:


> I just had this happen to me today. I wasn't notified until I received an email from DP that they couldn't access my account. I updated my Uber account and still nothing from DP. Today I called DP and apparently they had to deactivate my account bc Uber has put in a 2 step verification process so DP will no longer work. Pisses me off bc I really liked DP.


They're doing that so that way they can get rid of daily pay. (Or at least out of their dealings)


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

I think you are correct.


----------



## RedFox (Nov 29, 2015)

thatUberGirl said:


> Can someone please explain to me if Daily Pay is a good tool to use to cash my earnings out daily? And if so how long it usually takes to get to my bank account?
> Getting really sick of stupid gobank instant pay with uber. too many issues


why not just add your debit card? You can cash out instantly and it's not GoBank.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

had the same thing happened, even when I go to Ubers website now I have to confirm I'm not a robot. Pretty soon they'll have everyone Instant Pay or once a week deposit


----------

